
Windows 10: Security and Identity Protection for the Modern World - prajjwal
http://blogs.windows.com/business/2014/10/22/windows-10-security-and-identity-protection-for-the-modern-world/
======
secfirstmd
"Unless your not American in which case we will probably cooperate with or
ignore holes exploited by the NSA."

